# NEW AMP DAY!!!! well old really old but new for me!!



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

* This is my Dream Bluesbreaker "mini"*​

Steve (moratto amp shop) called me (we're pretty good friends) and he said that he build his 5th Bernie amp. Given I don't need another amp, I listened anyway as he said that this one was different. He designed the front end like a JTM 45. so it's basically a Marshall JTM 45 in a 12 watt package. He cleaned up the chassis and luckily the faceplate was already in mint shape!!

I went over to hear it. Very unique and qualified, touch sensitive amp with character. I bought it as I had to have it. I didn't know what I would turn it into.

Here's a pic of the nice face plate. remarkable new looking Filmosound face place and paint. original!:rockon2:










Really clean chassis (if I can find a photo of the inside, I'll post. his work is CLEAN and pretty!!)









I bought 4 10" WGS 20 watt speakers from BC matt (great deal) and I already used 2 of them in my Bedrock amp.











I got Derrick Bell from Trenton to build me a custom bluesbreaker scaled down for a 2x10". I told him to make it as much as possible to scale. I also wanted it to be as light as possible.

Here's how it turned out. I still have to buy the logo/ what kind of Logo would you get? white small Marshall big, or with the gold?































I haven't stretched it's legs yet however I know that it's quite unique. I came with really old glass and the footprint is quite small. 2 12ax7 and 2 6V6 with a tube rectifier. running at about 12 watts. It's super light. like crazy light.

I highly recommend Derrick and Steve. two professionals who love what they do.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

That's got to be close to the perfect combo amp. I'm on the hunt for a Bernie inspired amp as well. 

DW


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks pretty wicked and I would imagine sounds awesome. Two 10"s would be nice a punchy. You guys have lost me on the "Bernie" amp thing though.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

About Bernie amps. From
http://www.300guitars.com/spotlightoncc/

As far as I know they were both 6v6 and el84 ones. 



Colin Cripps: The “Bernie” amp is a 20 watt Class A (2-EL84, 2-12AX7, 1-EZ81 rectifier with Celestion Vintage 10) amp built by a guy named Bernie Raunig in the early-mid 90′s out of a chassis from a Bell & Howell Filmosound projector. Mine is the first one he made of about 20 or so. Some were also 6V6 configured and he even made a stero version which I also have. They are quite sought after these days especially amongst players in this part of the world.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

Now you have me gassing for one.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

sambonee said:


> About Bernie amps. From
> http://www.300guitars.com/spotlightoncc/
> 
> As far as I know they were both 6v6 and el84 ones.
> ...


What kind of front end is in these amplifiers? Is it a Marshall 18 wattt basically?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool amp!
Congrats.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice amp!
What about this in a smaller size?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Tres-cool amp, man. It's got my GAS gland pumping.

Please know how jealous I am.

But congrats!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I never thought that I'd be dreaming of getting back with an amp. I'm usually ok with being parted with these things. I haven't spent enought time with it since I just received it Monday. 

This is a serious issue. I need a band so bad it's not funny.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I would suggest NO logo.
Unless they're paying you to sponsor them, of course.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The logo? Your FIRST NAME + CUSTOM i.e. JOE CUSTOM


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I am partial to the small white with gold. 

Id put the repro logo on there as it'll look unique and one if a kind. I've already got too many "home brew" amps that sound fab. 

My bedrock is a 2x6v6 amp. It's tw Royale. I'll have to a b them soon.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sambonee said:


> I never thought that I'd be dreaming of getting back with an amp. I'm usually ok with being parted with these things. I haven't spent enought time with it since I just received it Monday.
> 
> This is a serious issue. I need a band so bad it's not funny.


We're jamming on Saturday, let me know if you can make it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moot said:


> Oh, I would suggest NO logo.
> Unless they're paying you to sponsor them, of course.


No logo, but not because of any sponsorship matter.

Same reason I didn't put a Fender logo on my Tweed build. It's not a Fender and I don't feel I should use their name on my product.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So yesterday was the first test drive and it was a moment of true realization. I have the Bernie and my bedrock side by side. The clarity was amazing. The last 10% was squishy like a champ can be. That said, there was no more volume there anyway. Not one complaint. Light and small big and pure sounding. 

I don't see myself looking for another amp for some time.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> No logo, but not because of any sponsorship matter.
> 
> Same reason I didn't put a Fender logo on my Tweed build. It's not a Fender and I don't feel I should use their name on my product.


^^^
This...


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I find it odd that you would design in a JTM45 front end on such a small amp with a 10" speaker. 
I would suspect that the low end is undefined and the character of the amp when pushed must be a mess, unless another part of the circuit compensates. 
Have you tried to crank it at all? How does it sound?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Great looking amp! Did you ever snap a pic of the insides?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This amp is clear and snappy. Not too snappy but the Strat with the Lollar dirty blondes sounds amazing. Interestingly the tone as an effect on the volume of the amp. 

At first I though that there wasn't enough gain. Given that I have "world class" drive on the Board, I like the headroom. 

Ill snap some pics and ask the builder about it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

only 2 knobs....you blues guys are lucky


----------

